
Ask HN: What weapons could we create to fight a war against killer robots? - ohiovr
Imagine a hypothetical situation like the terminator movies. Could we construct a viable soldier’s weapon to disable a robot?<p>Maybe spray paint the cameras or something...
======
yesenadam
I'm suspicious that it's a killer robot asking this question. :|

------
jryan49
EMP bombs

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_pulse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_pulse)

------
jamieweb
Sounds like a question for
[https://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/](https://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/)

------
Mister_X
Don't worry about it too much, in 4000 A.D., 1A will train Magnus, into a
Robot Fighter and he'll be there to save Humanity from the Evil Robots.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnus%2C_Robot_Fighter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnus%2C_Robot_Fighter)

------
k4ch0w
Use a turtle

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/2/16597276/google-ai-
image-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/2/16597276/google-ai-image-
attacks-adversarial-turtle-rifle-3d-printed)

